# Has Pokemon ever embarrassed you?



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

So I have a funny story. Our family went to the zoo last year. At the time, I didn't know that white tigers existed. And in the tiger section were several orange tigers and a single white one. Immediately, I yelled "Look! A Shiny tiger!" My dad was the only one who knew what I was talking about and said "No, David. That's a white tiger." I felt like an idiot.


----------



## Fer-Snazzle (Jul 13, 2008)

LMFAO!!! XD That's awesome!!!!

The only embarassing thing I can think of is that I used to think that dogs and cats were pokemon >.<


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 13, 2008)

The Day Care couple embarrased the heck out of me, as well as the Galactic HQ sign.

Oh yeah, and when I learned that female Numel and Camerupt had bigger humps xP That made me close down the Internet window.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah. That "No one knows for sure if the Pokemon have the eggs. No one knows where they come from" attitude. XD LOLLERBLADES!


----------



## Maron (Jul 13, 2008)

Once, during an English test, I was very distracted by something and instead of "butterfly" I wrote "butterfree"...
When my teacher asked me why I wrote that, I blushed and couldn´t answer.
That was very embarrasing...


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 13, 2008)

Once i called a primate a Primape.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Jul 13, 2008)

Well, once in science I was supposed to write down "humans and dinosaurs never lived together". Instead of "dinosaurs", I started to write "Pokemon". I fixed my mistake immediately and no one noticed, but I was still somewhat embarrassed.

I thought I lost my Sapphire on the bus. I scrambled everywhere looking for it, and people gave me weird looks... and it ended up being next to me the whole time. Heh.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmm, when I recently lost my Pokemon games in someone's car. XD That stunk.


----------



## Kaito (Jul 14, 2008)

I once called a monarch butterfly a shiny Butterfree, and called some passing pigeons Pidgeys. And occasionally I will seriously mistake the word 'splash' when I'm swimming, and immediately think of a Magikarp.  

And numerous other slips, but I can't think of them at the moment :[


----------



## Wymsy (Jul 14, 2008)

Pokémon has yet to have embarrassed me.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 14, 2008)

Science projectesque, 10th grade, 2:14 AM:

"A prevalent class of phylum vertebrae is aves, the class of birds including modern dinosaurs, cardinals, herons, and various other Crobat."

_This is why procrastination is bad_.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been safe so far. I'm not sure how long that will last, though.


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow. Some of these are amusing... Sorry for laughing at what may be misfortune.

When I was... seven or something, I cried in Wal*Mart near the entrance because I'd lost my Red version. I probably embarassed my family a bit.


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 15, 2008)

Once when I was little my family took this tour the a forest in Pennsylvania and the tour guide said Pokemon lived in the woods. I believed him.


----------



## Gooberdued (Jul 15, 2008)

I have the soundtrack to Pokemon the First Movie, and so naturally it is on my computer and on my MP3. Not that I listen to it anymore.

My "friend" (not really, he's a bit of an asshole) was looking at my MP3 and was like WTF? Pokemon?


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 15, 2008)

Ya once my step dad commented on how Pokemon was childish. It embarrsed me. There is one thing I have to give credit for my mom though. At least she understands that it's not stupid for me to like Pokemon.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 22, 2008)

Me and my sister were playing Pokemon....In my front yard.....Teens come by.....Yeah.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 22, 2008)

When my friends found out I played Pokemon a few years back, they made fun of me for like a month. XP


----------



## Mercury (Jul 22, 2008)

When I first got Pokémon Yellow (First game!) I got stuck at the old man in Viridian City. I told my Dad to take it back to the shop. I think he went online and found out how to get through. He did it for me. I also got him to help me against Lt. Surge. I was 5, but when I look back at it, it is quite embarrassing. My Dad now knows almost nothing about Pokémon, and it feels kind of weird that he helped me.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 22, 2008)

I was seven. Secretly took GameBoy to school with Pokémon Red (my favourite game). I think I lost GameBoy on bus. Bus is gone. I cry. GameBoy is in bag with Red inside. Grounded for bringing GameBoy to school. Embarassment.


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 23, 2008)

Mercury said:


> When I first got Pokémon Yellow (First game!) I got stuck at the old man in Viridian City. I told my Dad to take it back to the shop. I think he went online and found out how to get through. He did it for me. I also got him to help me against Lt. Surge. I was 5, but when I look back at it, it is quite embarrassing. My Dad now knows almost nothing about Pokémon, and it feels kind of weird that he helped me.


A similar thing happened to me in not Pokémon, but Chrono Trigger. He - that is, my Dad - figured I was walking counter-clockwise in the End of time, which is why I always failed at that.

Pokémon... A guy said he found a paper of mine with the Unown on it, and said he put it on youtube. He's really mean like that... Ah well, I'll probably never see him again.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 23, 2008)

There are countless times when I said "Pokemon" instead of "animal". I'm screwed up like that.


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 23, 2008)

I was trying to talk really fast to my parents, and I accidentally said "Cyrus" instead of "popcorn". They didn't notice. (Hey, I was reading a fanfic.)


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 23, 2008)

Never embarrassed me. XD Actually, when some idiots last year made fun of me for playing Pokemon (during the invisionfree days), well, instead of losing my cool like I normally would, I actually tried daring them to come to the forums and say that on the guest boards because I wanted to see them and their stupid arguments blow up in their faces

Alas, they never came D:


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 23, 2008)

Icalasari said:


> Never embarrassed me. XD Actually, when some idiots last year made fun of me for playing Pokemon (during the invisionfree days), well, instead of losing my cool like I normally would, I actually tried daring them to come to the forums and say that on the guest boards because I wanted to see them and their stupid arguments blow up in their faces
> 
> Alas, they never came D:


 Lul.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 23, 2008)

Once I accidentally said Furret instead of ferret. And on another occasion I said Pokemon instead of animal. That's all I can think of, but I'm sure there's more.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 25, 2008)

I decided to bring My Silver Version to school one day.  I fell asleep.  When I checked my pocket's it wasn't there.  I literally had a very bad panic attack and was literally looking around on the bus.  Then I realized it was in the pocket on my shirt.

I've numerously mistaken certain animals for Pokewmon names like Furret.

Pokemon wouldn't have been embarrassing if stupid Yu-Gi-Oh hadn't decided to come out.


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

> I decided to bring My Silver Version to school one day. I fell asleep. When I checked my pocket's it wasn't there. I literally had a very bad panic attack and was literally looking around on the bus. Then I realized it was in the pocket on my shirt.


Wouldn't you notice the big lump in your shirt?


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Jul 25, 2008)

I lol'ed at the people making fun of Icalasari.


----------



## Twilight Dragon (Jul 26, 2008)

Caught doodling a Charizard in Spanish class, "Oh, look it's a pokeyman"

Not really embaressing but it ticked me off >.>


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 26, 2008)

cheesecake said:


> Wouldn't you notice the big lump in your shirt?


The shirt I wore was real baggy and I didn't notice it because I was freaking out so much.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 26, 2008)

I have made the mistake many times of accidentally writing Beautifly instead of beautiful.


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

I was playing my Diamond version at middle school when I was in 8th grade. Another 8th grader [one of those Mexicans (no offense to any Mexicans) who acts like a gangster] came and started to make fun of me. That really hurt my feelings.


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Never embarassed me.

I embarassed myself, though.  Randomly stated how far I was in Pokemon Gold in first grade. ^^;


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 26, 2008)

Pokemon Yellow. Oh god, Pokemon Yellow.

-I was five, and it was my first time playing. I couldn't get out of the house. Opened the menu, pressed exit, nothing happens. I go to my cousins house and she shows me to walk out through the "rug". I owe her one.

-"Hey! Ash could beat Onix with Pikachu, why can't I! D:"

-I thought repeatedly healing at the Pokemon Center would make me stronger.

-I let my brothers beat most of it for me (getting through difficult parts, catching legends, etc.)

-I actually let some random kid do Lavender Tower for me, even though it's simple.

-It took me 105 hours to beat it

-I beat Gold before I beat it


----------



## firepoke4ever (Jul 26, 2008)

One of my friends called me a Pokemon lover in front of a bunch of other high schoolers, even though I only had Diamond at that time, and he had almost all of them since Ruby/Sapphire. He also made fun of my favorite Pokemon. He is no longer my friend. :evil:


----------



## Elfin (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm on the bus with my 5 year old cousin. Me attempting to convince him that Lopunny is not Dragon-type, contrary to what his toy Pokedex says. He screams,
"Lopunny is a dwagon type! MY POKYDEX SES SO I KNOW MORE ABOOT POKYMANS DEN OO! AND IT COMBINES INTO TURTWIG!!"

Everybody staring at me, and some laughing at me. I wanted to strangle somebody, I really did.
:dead:


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jul 27, 2008)

Everyone always asks why I like Pokémon/Pikachu so much. I used to try to explain, but I stopped, since that makes me even more embarrased. See, I received a Pikachu plushie from my little sister a while back and put it in my school bag. The next day, I was looking for a textbook and found it in my bag, and unfortunately, this girl I do not get along with was behind me when I pulled it out, and asked loudly (we were in a crowded hallway) why I had a stuffed Pikachu in my bag.

I try to keep low now, but everyone still asks that question. At least my friends are fine with my obsession.


----------



## Wilcox (Jul 27, 2008)

Everyone typically knows that I like playing Pokemon, so I've been embarrassed minimally.

However, there have been multiple times where I've typed/written Spearow instead of sparrow. That one is a fun one to explain.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 27, 2008)

Not really, no. Once when I was little I'd been looking throguh a picture about garden birds with my Gran and I saw a sparrow in it, later I was asking her about the birds and i accidentally said 'Spearow'.

Also, I have _no_ idea how people could mistake the pronunciation as 'Pock-uh-man', even though looking throguh this thread it seems to happen numerous times. Why and how?


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 29, 2008)

in third grade, I brought my gameboy and leafgreen game to school.  I played it on the way home on the bus, and my mom found out i brought it to school.  I was not aloud to bring gameboy to school, and wasn't aloud to play it for two days.  Not very embarressing, but it was the only thing i could think of.


----------



## Tropiking (Jul 30, 2008)

More than once has one of my friends blurted out that I like Pokemon but luckily people forgot. Also, one of my dad's friends who lives near us found out I liked Pokemon and he randomly blurts it out in public now.

I forget who said the thing about drawing a Charizard but I had something similar happen. I like to draw creatures. Not Pokemon (which I also like to draw) but creatures. (Points to avatar for example) They kind of are like Pokemon but not Pokemon and they are of my design. Anyway, I was drawing one in class one day and this annoying girl who thinks she's all that and a bag of potato chips comes up behind me and says, "Hey look it's Pokeman. I think that one's Charizard." The creature I was drawing didn't even have freakin wings! Not really embarrassing but it really ticked me off.


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh. I really hate it when people do that. I was drawing a Lugia during class and the girl I mentioned earlier blurted out "What's that Pokémon you're drawing? Is it a bird?" for the whole class to hear.

... And similar things happened. Another time with Pikachu, Mewtwo, and many others.


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 30, 2008)

No, because where I live, everybody seems to like Pokemon.

I've never had any trouble with liking it. My friends are somewhat cool.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 30, 2008)

Dewgongeru said:


> No, because where I live, everybody seems to like Pokemon.
> 
> I've never had any trouble with liking it. My friends are somewhat cool.


Same thing here. Nobody cares except for maybe a few jerks.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 30, 2008)

Second grade. art class. I was randomly doodling, and the doodle looked a bit like a noctowl. I continued the Noctowl, proud of myself. But then the art teacher picked it up, said it was a exellent drawing, and showed the pokemon-hating class it. She didn't know what it was and she asked me. I had to tell the entire class.
Fortunetly I didn't get into trouble in said class. It's still in the hallway though.
But that was second grade. I'm entering sixth, and people still bug me about it...:freaked:


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to think Pokemon Plushies were real Pokemon, and I used to talk to them at the store.  o_o  Then a employee asked me what I was doing...


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm only embarassed when I'm talking about it with my friends and some idiot overhears us and laughs at us.  I mean seriously, what makes Pokemon so much more childish than Mario, Zelda, or any other game?  Maybe people think it's for little kids because it's a rediculously complex RPG or because it's about capturing mutant animals and making them fight eachother to the point of unconsciousness.  O.O


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 1, 2008)

My friends aren't crazy about Pokémon, but they can tolerate my occasional babbling on the subject. They don't poke fun at me for it (except for one...), and I'm greatful for that.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 3, 2008)

No personal embarassment that I can think of. Perhaps some silly incidents as an elementary schooler when it entered that phase when folks started hating on it. Mostly just me getting pissed when someone mocks someone else for liking it. I myself stopped bringing it up at school outside of friends who like it too, and folks who won't mind.

Unrelated, but someone at my school called Magic: the Gathering childish. I didn't even go WTF, I just kind of went O_o. You can lump anything that's for actual children in with YGO and Pokemon, but Magic?


----------



## Silver (Aug 3, 2008)

one time in 3rd grade i was sitting there minding my own buissenss*or drawing charizard*
and someone shouts "Hey your drawing pokemon!" soon everyone started to laugh!
that was just wrong....


----------



## Featherfur (Aug 3, 2008)

Pokemon never really embarrassed me, but Yu-Gi-Oh still does...


----------



## Fox McCloud (Aug 3, 2008)

I can't remember a time really... but I remember something about calling a bee a Beedrill. And slipped up and called a sparrow a Spearow. Butterfree as well. And the first time I played a Pokemon game on a bus... and had no idea what I was doing. >_> I walked two steps, found a Weedle, and gave it back to the kid, and I was all excited and stuff. He told me he had it already. I found out a year or so later how dumb that was.

And yeah, that's about all I can think of.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade (Aug 6, 2008)

What's with all the people being grounded for bringing Pokemon games to school? I have and played them on the bus since fifth grade, and my parents don't care. I'm afraid I'll be in the middle of a battle without saving beforehand when getting to school, though... ouch. That happened to a friend of mine once. And I'm paranoid about losing my Pokemon games. Never got caught by any teachers, though. >:D

I also don't get the whole being embarrassed when people found out you like Pokemon thing. I carry Pokemon stuff with my everywhere at school, and if they don't like it they can go Muk themselves. xD

So yeah, that's why Pokemon virtually never embarrasses me. I say if someone would make fun of you for liking something they don't, they are NOT your friend and never will be, and are stupid and not worth your time.


----------



## surskitty (Aug 6, 2008)

Why does it matter if people know you like Pokemon?  If you're confident about it and pretty zen, people will leave you alone about it.


I can't think of anything particularly embarrassing that I've gone through involving my fondness for Pokemon.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Aug 6, 2008)

People at school don't tease me for liking Pokemon actually :P Several play it themselves, so they can't talk


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm never really embarrassed about Pokemon. [/lie]

The only time that I felt slightly embarrased was when I found out that someone found my used Silver version and put it in the lobby at my school. My friend, who still likes Pokemon Gold and Silver, was going to take it before he found out that it was mine. I was embarrassed because I thought someone else in the school may have seen it.


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I've never been too embarrassed by it, although there are jackasses that criticize everything you do :\


----------



## AkatsukiAdam (Aug 6, 2008)

It doesn't really embarrass me as such, it actually makes people laugh. Including myself.

Sometimes, if I see someone who's relatively big, I'll randomly shout `A WILD SNORLAX APPEARED!'

Then I feel stupid :(


----------



## Dark Mew (Aug 7, 2008)

Umm when I was like 3  I used to pretend I was a pokemon alot I did this until i went to kindergarten, then one kid asked me a question , I said myuu and everyone made fun of me,I was really embarrassed:sweatdrop:


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, when I shouted that I couldn't go for an outing because I had a wifi tournament D=


----------

